# Python



## phelibre (31 Janvier 2008)

Hi,

Je suis juste un utilisateur "avertie " http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html
Pour utiliser normalement InkScape ( incorporer le contenu d'une image dans le fichier SVG)
Je dois installer ( suivant le message interne de InkScape ) la librairie PyXML ...
Je suis sous G4 & Tiger ( python 2.3.5 ) j'ai l'affiche mais je ne sais pas trop ou l'installer 
Merci pour vos tuyaux


----------



## phelibre (1 Février 2008)

Bon pas trop rapide le forum Mac, pour Linux beaucoup plus rapide  
Enfin tout cela reste amical  
J'ai regardé de plus prêt et finalement il faut faire dans le rep de l'archive :
#python setup.py install
Voilà et plus de problème pour InkScape

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## tornade13 (13 Février 2008)

Salut

Je cherche également depuis pas mal de temps, pourrait tu me donner plus d'info pour installer pyxml


----------



## phelibre (13 Février 2008)

Hi,

Donc sur source.forge tu trouveras ( via google ) une archive PyXML-0.8.tar.gz 
Tu la décompresses bien sur et sous root tu rentres : #./python setup.py install
c'est tout


----------



## tornade13 (13 Février 2008)

Bonsoir

La ligne de commande se fait a partir du terminal ??


----------



## tatouille (13 Février 2008)

tornade13 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> La ligne de commande se fait a partir du terminal ??


la reponse est contenue ds la question bel acronym


----------



## tornade13 (13 Février 2008)

Je suis sous 10.5 ça marche pas du tout  

Merci quand même..


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2008)

ca marche tres bien cest juste toi qui ne fonctionne pas


```
python
>>> help()
>>> modules
AddressBook         _TE                 dumbdbm             pyclbr
AppKit              _Win                dummy_thread        pydoc
AppleScriptKit      __builtin__         dummy_threading     pyexpat
Audio_mac           __future__          easy_install        quopri
Automator           _ast                email               random
BaseHTTPServer      _bisect             encodings           re
Bastion             _builtinSuites      errno               readline
CGIHTTPServer       _codecs             exceptions          repr
CalendarStore       _codecs_cn          fcntl               resource
Canvas              _codecs_hk          fetchmailconf       rexec
Carbon              _codecs_iso2022     filecmp             rfc822
Cocoa               _codecs_jp          fileinput           rgbimg
CodeWarrior         _codecs_kr          findertools         rlcompleter
Collaboration       _codecs_tw          fnmatch             robotparser
ColorPicker         _csv                formatter           runpy
ConfigParser        _ctypes             fpformat            sched
Cookie              _ctypes_test        ftplib              select
CoreData            _curses             functools           sets
CoreFoundation      _curses_panel       gc                  setuptools
CoreGraphics        _elementtree        gensuitemodule      sgmllib
CoreText            _functools          gestalt             sha
Dialog              _hashlib            getopt              shelve
DictionaryServices  _heapq              getpass             shlex
DocXMLRPCServer     _hotshot            gettext             shutil
EasyDialogs         _locale             glob                signal
ExceptionHandling   _lsprof             gopherlib           site
Explorer            _multibytecodec     grp                 smtpd
FSEvents            _random             gzip                smtplib
FileDialog          _sha256             hashlib             sndhdr
Finder              _sha512             heapq               socket
FixTk               _socket             hmac                sqlite3
Foundation          _sqlite3            hotshot             sre
FrameWork           _sre                htmlentitydefs      sre_compile
HTMLParser          _ssl                htmllib             sre_constants
IN                  _strptime           httplib             sre_parse
InputMethodKit      _struct             ic                  stat
InstallerPlugins    _symtable           icglue              statvfs
InstantMessage      _testcapi           icopen              string
InterfaceBuilderKit _threading_local    idlelib             stringold
JavaScriptCore      _tkinter            ihooks              stringprep
LatentSemanticMapping _types              imageop             strop
LaunchServices      _weakref            imaplib             struct
MacOS               aepack              imghdr              subprocess
Message             aetools             imp                 sunau
MimeWriter          aetypes             imputil             sunaudio
MiniAEFrame         aifc                inspect             svn
Nav                 altgraph            itertools           symbol
Netscape            anydbm              keyword             symtable
OSATerminology      applesingle         libsvn              sys
OpenSSL             appletrawmain       linecache           syslog
PixMapWrapper       appletrunner        locale              tabnanny
PreferencePanes     argvemulator        logging             tarfile
PubSub              array               macerrors           telnetlib
PyObjCTools         asynchat            macfs               tempfile
PyRSS2Gen           asyncore            macholib            terminalcommand
QTKit               atexit              macostools          termios
Quartz              audiodev            macpath             test
Queue               audioop             macresource         textwrap
ScreenSaver         autoGIL             macurl2path         this
ScriptingBridge     base64              mailbox             thread
ScrolledText        bdb                 mailcap             threading
SearchKit           bdist_mpkg          markupbase          time
SimpleDialog        bgenlocations       marshal             timeit
SimpleHTTPServer    binascii            math                tkColorChooser
SimpleXMLRPCServer  binhex              md5                 tkCommonDialog
SocketServer        bisect              mhlib               tkFileDialog
StdSuites           bonjour             mimetools           tkFont
StringIO            bsddb               mimetypes           tkMessageBox
SyncServices        bsddb185            mimify              tkSimpleDialog
SystemConfiguration buildtools          mmap                toaiff
SystemEvents        bundlebuilder       modulefinder        token
Tix                 bz2                 modulegraph         tokenize
Tkconstants         cPickle             multifile           trace
Tkdnd               cProfile            mutex               traceback
Tkinter             cStringIO           netrc               tty
UserDict            calendar            new                 turtle
UserList            cfmfile             nis                 twisted
UserString          cgi                 nntplib             types
WebKit              cgitb               ntpath              unicodedata
XgridFoundation     chunk               nturl2path          unittest
_AE                 cmath               numpy               urllib
_AH                 cmd                 objc                urllib2
_App                code                opcode              urlparse
_CF                 codecs              operator            user
_CG                 codeop              optparse            uu
_CarbonEvt          collections         os                  uuid
_Cm                 colorsys            os2emxpath          videoreader
_Ctl                commands            parser              warnings
_Dlg                compileall          pdb                 wave
_Drag               compiler            pickle              weakref
_Evt                contextlib          pickletools         webbrowser
_File               cookielib           pimp                whichdb
_Fm                 copy                pipes               wsgiref
_Folder             copy_reg            pkg_resources       wx
_Help               crypt               pkgutil             wxPython
_IBCarbon           csv                 platform            wxaddons
_Icn                ctypes              plistlib            wxversion
_LWPCookieJar       curses              popen2              xattr
_Launch             datetime            poplib              xdrlib
_List               dateutil            posix               xml
_Menu               dbhash              posixfile           xmllib
_Mlte               dbm                 posixpath           xmlrpclib
_MozillaCookieJar   decimal             pprint              xxsubtype
_Qd                 difflib             profile             zipfile
_Qdoffs             dircache            pstats              zipimport
_Qt                 dis                 pty                 zlib
_Res                distutils           pwd                 zope
_Scrap              dl                  py2app              
_Snd                doctest             py_compile
```



```
$> cd Downloads
$> tar zxf PyXML-0.8.tar.gz
$> cd PyXML-0.8
$> sudo python setup.py install
```


----------



## tatouille (14 Février 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> Bon pas trop rapide le forum Mac, pour Linux beaucoup plus rapide
> Enfin tout cela reste amical
> J'ai regardé de plus prêt et finalement il faut faire dans le rep de l'archive :
> #python setup.py install
> ...


  tu sais phelibresi tu tiens absolument a mettre ton adresse de site  ds ton message  -> option -> signature


----------



## tornade13 (14 Février 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> ca marche tres bien cest juste toi qui ne fonctionne pas



Hey !! on respecte les anciens   je pensais que les bleus pourrait m'aider, ben non   ça m'apprendra-tatouille


----------

